# Book Reviews



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Okay, I know I'm not the only bookworm here. IMO, there should be another Hobbies subforum for Literature.

I've noticed you can learn a lot about someone by observing the books they like to read (and don't like, for that matter). I got this idea from someone's blog.

Here are a few of the books that I have enjoyed reading recently:

Black Hawk Down, by Mark Bowden Intense story and very graphic. I couldn't put it down, even reading it the second time.

The Count of Monte Cristo, by Alexandre Dumas Reading this may ruin the movie for you. The book is on a whole other level, IMO.

The Killer Angels, by Michael Shaara Fascinating account of the Battle of Gettysburg. We'll have to plan a trip there soon.

The Lord of the Rings, by J.R.R. Tolkien See comment re: The Count of MC above.

Three Cups of Tea, by Greg Mortenson This is an amazing story. Makes me wonder what I am doing with my life. I still need to read the sequel.

Touching the Void, by Joe Simpson This is one of those "How are you still alive?" stories. Makes me think twice about my zeal for mountaineering, too.

We Were Soldiers Once&#8230; and Young, by Hal Moore and Joe Galloway True heroes fighting an historic battle in Vietnam in 1965. Also intense and graphic, ala Black Hawk Down. A great study in leadership and a look into the heart and mind of a soldier.

I don't have any real bad reviews to share, but if you do, bring 'em on!









And while we are at it, how about listing your favorite authors? Tolkien and Dumas are in my Top 5, at least for today.


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

I read all sorts. Some of my favs are:
Artie Lange's "Too Fat To Fish" great comedy book, and a real quick read. 
Freakonomics and also Super Freakonomics, interesting books.
I am currently reading "look me in the eye" by John E. Robison. His brother 
is Augesten Burroughs (not sure of spelling) who wrote Running with Scissors. 
Look Me in The Eye is a great book so far.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I suspect these may fall under the "chick flick" section so to speak, and while they aren't the most current that I've read they are some that are on my re-read list.

The Memory Keeper's Daughter by Kim Edwards A very touching story for anyone whose life has been touched by a child with Autism.

The Secret Life of Bee's by Sue Monk Kidd Touches in my opinion just a great read! Inspiring and mysterious all at once.

and for those with kids, (or not) Old Mother Westwind by Thornton W. Burgess and all his childrens books. These are the first books I remember. I'm the 12th of 13 children and our family didn't have a television until I was well into my teens, instead we read aloud after evening chores. These books were the ONLY reason I wanted to go to school, and I was so angry when the librarian told me I couldn't check them out because they were beyond my reading level. She didn't actually KNOW my reading level, only that I was in first grade and that I had to be in 3rd grade to check out chapter books!! I tried to get my older siblings to check them out for me, BUT they almost always chose their own choice! We only got to go to the library once a month, BUT after a few months my brother started dating the librarians daughter, and when she found out how much I loved to read and could read them. She would check them out for me although her mother still wouldn't!! Plus she could drive and go to the library and swap them out for me as soon as I finished reading it. SORRY lost in a memory!! As you may have figured out by now the Stories of Old Mother West Wind was a series he did! One of my favorite characters was Unc' Bill 'Possum, jsut because I loved the name!!

Old Mother West Wind came down from the Purple Hills in the
golden light of the early morning. Over her shoulders was slung a
bag--a great big bag--and in the bag were all of Old Mother West
Wind's children, the Merry Little Breezes.

Old Mother West Wind came down from the Purple Hills to the Green
Meadows and as she walked she crooned a song:

"Ships upon the ocean wait;
I must hurry, hurry on!
Mills are idle if I'm late;
I must hurry, hurry on."

When she reached the Green Meadows Old Mother West Wind opened
her bag, turned it upside down and shook it. Out tumbled all the
Merry Little Breezes and began to spin round and round for very
joy, for you see they were to play in the Green Meadow all day
long until Old Mother West Wind should come back at night and
take them all to their home behind the Purple Hills.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

My wife and I will read ten or fifteen books each per month. We will usually pick a subject or an author and read all that our local library has. Lots of adventures or police dramas. We also read a lot of historical novels about places that we would like to visit.
Right now I am re-reading books about the Civil War [ or as we call it in the South , " the war of northern aggression "] as we hope to hang around some of the Pa. and Va. battlefields in June.
Lots of good reading out there.
Bob & Cissy
P.S. Mark twain once told me , " outside of a dog , a book is mans best friend , inside of a dog it is too dark to read anyway "


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ever read Atlas Shrugged?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlas_Shrugged

Now thats my kind of reading. It will consume you and you will lose sleep!

Ever hear this saying? "Who is John Galt?"

This book will Learn ya about him.

Carey


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

<< Reading this may ruin the movie for you. The book is on a whole other level, IMO. >>

I've always found that to be the case with one exception - and it was the best reading experience I've ever had, bar none. As a young lad I saw "To Kill A Mockingbird," starring Gergory Peck. I didn't read the book (By Harper Lee) until many years later. Throughout the entire book I heard Gregory Peck's amazing voice as I read - along with all the other characters - but Peck was incredible. Been reading avidly for fifty plus years and have never experienced that any other time.

Been reading a lot of spy/adventure novels lately. Just finished a good series by David Baldacci - the "Camel Club" series of 4 books. Excellent series if you enjoy that genre.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Lots of good books there - thanks for sharing everyone! I am fascinated by literature in general. There are so many topics, so many books, and so little time to read, it seems.

Has anyone tried listening to audio books while traveling? We have found it to be a great way to pass the long hours in the car driving across the state / country.



sunnybrook29 said:


> Ever read Atlas Shrugged?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia..../Atlas_Shrugged
> 
> ...


That is a pretty famous one, Carey, but I have not read it. My local library has 2 copies and they are both checked out. I guess that means it must be good! I am putting it on my list, though. It looks like it would be right up my alley from the description. I'll let you know when I finish it (give me a few months, of course).









Nathan


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I read it in college. Thats been 25 years ago.

Its a thick book.

I know they have it on cd now. I need to get a copy and listen to it while driving. Its been so many years it would be great to hear/read again.

Carey


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> I read it in college. Thats been 25 years ago.
> 
> Its a thick book.
> 
> ...


From the description, the topic appears to be just as relevant today (if not more so) than the era in which it was written. Perhaps Ms. Rand was well ahead of her time. I look forward to reading it.

Nathan


----------



## tnbmoore (Jul 2, 2009)

My kids gave me a Barnes and Noble Nook for Christmas...now if that isn't the coolest thing ever!

So far this year, I've read:

All the Living by C. E. Morgan
In the Woods by Tana French
The Book Thief by Markus Zusak
The Monsters of Templeton by Lauren Groff
The Help by Kathryn Stockett *****


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

I recently read The Lost City of Z on my nook. The book tells the story of Percy Fawcett, a Victorian era explorer, and the mystery of his disappearance while searching for a lost civilization in the jungles of the Amazon. It's an excellent read for those who enjoy history and real life adventure.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

My new favorite book is "The Art of Racing in the Rain" by Garth Stein - a story told by a dog.


----------



## tnbmoore (Jul 2, 2009)

raynardo said:


> My new favorite book is "The Art of Racing in the Rain" by Garth Stein - a story told by a dog.


That is one great book! I read it last fall and I know I'll never forget it.


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

Some books and reasons I've read them---

The Pacific by Hugh Ambrose. Not quite the writer that his father was, but still a fascinating story. Became hooked on Band of Brothers. My uncle has carried a MG bullet since 7 June 1944.

Sal Maglie--Baseballs' Demon Barber by Judith Testa. For fans of both biographies and baseball. (I'm thanked in the Acknowledgements, but I still only bought 14 copies.)

The Forever War by Dexter Filkins. America's conflict with terrorists from the rise of the Taliban in the '90s through the Iraq and Alganistan involvements.

We Were Soldiers Once...... Mentioned previously above. I was training to become an Infantry O1 several years after the events in the book. An injury kept me from completing training, and eventually, from serving in-country, although I retained a secondary MOS of 11C30.

Happy Camping--

Carl
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

The Shack..........stay in it till the end.


----------

